# What's A Good Sub For Victory Malt?



## peas_and_corn (24/11/08)

Hey all,

I have a recipe for a steam beer, and it calls for a small amount of victory malt. However, locally I cannot get my hands on it- so what's a good substitute?

Cheers,
dave


----------



## yardy (24/11/08)

i may be wrong (but i doubt it :lol: ) but i think it's Amber.

yard


----------



## kirem (24/11/08)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21055


----------



## peas_and_corn (24/11/08)

Cheers!


----------



## Jye (24/11/08)

kirem said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=21055



LAWL :lol: 

Yes amber malt is the accepted substitute.

The search is generally pretty poor but Ive found it is due to people giving threads non-descriptive titles that make the search function even worst.


----------

